

Embedding Rhino - dhotson
http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/tutorial.html

======
jm4
Rhino is very cool, but the documentation is horribly lacking. There are a
couple tutorials on the Mozilla site. I believe this is the better one. It's
enough to get you started, but anything even remotely complex is going to
require lots of trial and error.

There are also quite a few little gotchas that you're left to figure out on
your own. One that comes to mind as I skim through that tutorial has to do
with the jsGet_ and jsSet_ methods used for implementing dynamic properties.
You must implement both of them even if you only intend to use one. If you
only implement the jsSet_ method it will mysteriously and silently fail. As
soon as you add a corresponding jsGet_ method it magically works.

Don't forget about SpiderMonkey- <http://www.mozilla.org/js/spidermonkey/>.
It's the C version and if I remember correctly people have already created
modules in the cool scripting languages to easily embed it.

~~~
dhotson
Oh thanks for the tip. A quick search revealed this:
<http://code.google.com/p/ruby-spidermonkey>

Niice! :)

